
Become a Knowledge Management Ninja with Google Reader - makimaki
http://www.micropersuasion.com/2007/12/become-a-knowle.html
======
henning
"the knowledge worker who can act like an agile ninja by consuming vast
quantities of information, synthesizing it and getting it in the hands of the
right people at the right time is invaluable"

How so?

